# Husband's Health



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Several of you know that he's been ill. While he's doing better a new cancer was diagnosed. At this point we can't be sure if or how far it's spread and what his treatment options are. 

What this means is that my participation on the forum will be hit or miss. I do check it several times a day even when sitting in a clinical setting. Posting may be hit or miss. 

And mods, if I get snippy feel free to edit.


----------



## havasu (Jun 21, 2012)

Robin, we are praying for you and support you 100%.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Robin, I am very sorry to hear this . ((((Hugs))) to you and your husband. We are here for you


----------



## Wilbur's Mom (Aug 10, 2017)

I am so sorry. I don’t know your situation, but will lift you guys up in prayer.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Robin, we'll all be thinking about you.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Oh Robin,I don't know what to say except my thoughts and prayers are with you and Bob.


----------

